# You realize life is good when.....



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

You realize life is good when.....

Your 13 year old daughter can correctly spell Ledoux, but not Bieber.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

...your two year old can name every kind of animal on the wall at Cabela's.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

when your son turns down time with friends to hang out with Dad.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Your 6 year old daughter knows summer is for fishing and winter is for hunting... And the big black gun(shotgun) is for grouse and the little black gun(.22) is for rabbits. And the "cabelas gun" (sks) is her favorite to pull the trigger on...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

You find yourself completely enamored with the little version of you that is sleeping on your lap.
[attachment=0:2m1bfqmv]devnet.jpg[/attachment:2m1bfqmv]


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When your three year old daughter wants to come down stairs and reload with you. She is pretty good at cleaning primer pockets!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

You have just given your High Council Talk church is over and you are home sitting on the couch.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Your son gets a Masters Degree from M.I.T.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

it rains


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

-Your 4-year old tells the neighbor lady that he doesn't like the milk, but "I am going to drink it all gone just to show you that I am grateful for it." 
-Your 5-year old daughter out bats and catches most of the boys on her team that are mostly 6-year olds.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Your still breathing when you wake up in the morning!  And your daughter says she loves you! 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Your wife has breast cancer. You go through the lumpectemy, then that poison chemo and then you finish the radiation and they say your good to go. Thank you LORD. Life is good.


----------

